# Stuck on Moboot screen



## haccumchu (Dec 23, 2011)

When I tried to reboot from CyanogenMod to web os, I got to the moboot screen. When I went to select webos, the countdown stopped and now I can't select boot to webos. The volume button works fine, but I can't select anything with the home button so I am stuck at the screen. If anybody knows how to fix this I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

haccumchu said:


> When I tried to reboot from CyanogenMod to web os, I got to the moboot screen. When I went to select webos, the countdown stopped and now I can't select boot to webos. The volume button works fine, but I can't select anything with the home button so I am stuck at the screen. If anybody knows how to fix this I would really appreciate it!!


Can you select anything else? Try reinstalling Moboot.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

haccumchu said:


> When I tried to reboot from CyanogenMod to web os, I got to the moboot screen. When I went to select webos, the countdown stopped and now I can't select boot to webos. The volume button works fine, but I can't select anything with the home button so I am stuck at the screen. If anybody knows how to fix this I would really appreciate it!!


Maybe the home button is defective? Try holding Power+Home for 30 seconds.


----------



## dmt0 (Feb 4, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> Maybe the home button is defective? Try holding Power+Home for 30 seconds.


I'm in the same situation. Tried your suggestion - no effect. Is there anything else I can do or do I have to wait for battery to run out?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Try holding the power button then pressing the home button 10 times rapidly. And only do it 10 times, no more, or no less. And do it rapidly.


----------



## dmt0 (Feb 4, 2012)

rohan said:


> Try holding the power button then pressing the home button 10 times rapidly. And only do it 10 times, no more, or no less. And do it rapidly.


Tried several times with different kinds of "rapidly", no result.
Maybe my home button is faulty - it does feel unusual to press, but I do believe it worked 10 minute ago...


----------



## dmt0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very interesting - pried open the case, looked around, nothing seemed suspicious and not much access to the home button to see if it works. Closed the case back - and now the home button "just worked".
In either case, thanks for the answers guys!


----------

